# I got fired today. Now what?



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

I talked about my new job and how miserable it was making me. Turns out the greater force of our universe was listening and decided to let me go. They sat me down and said the job wasn't working out for me, so they were going to terminate my employment. I told them it was fine and that I ended up not being up to it and that I could find more appropriate work elsewhere, so it was a mutual decision. 

I know I have to look for another job now, but I don't know what I can do. I don't think it was totally my fault for getting fired because they trained me so poorly and taught me nothing, yet expected me to just know everything, but it was also partly because of my social anxiety. Anxiety has been the leading factor in holding me back in just about everything, so I don't know how to get past that. 

Has anybody else been fired before? How did you manage it?


----------



## bigmouthstrikesagain (Mar 17, 2014)

Hi. I am in a similar position. I HATED my job so much that I knew I would be let go. I knew it would happen and I continued to do as little as possible in the most miserable mood I could until it did.

Now I'm unemployed. It's not like I don't have the ability to get another job. I just don't feel I want one. I am not going to be able to cope with another 50 or so years of going somewhere I hate 8 hours a day, 5 days a week. 

But the way our society is, it makes you feel bad for being unemployed. So I do get a bit depressed about it at times. But the 'end-point' of the whole thing is going to be starting a new job. Which is going to make me more miserable than I am now.

Don't know how this is going to help you in any way but there you go.


----------



## MaxAnxiety (Feb 1, 2014)

I've not been fired, but I've been laid off which is the same end result.. Unemployment helped a lot and you should be able to get it too since you were fired and didn't quit. Other than that it's just back to the grind, looking for jobs submitting resumes and all that garbage that sucks so much. Eventually I found another job, which I hate with a passion but what choice is there really?


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

I don't think I can collect unemployment because supposedly I need to have been there for at least 3 months to qualify. It's weird how it works around here. 

Nevertheless, I'm going to look forward instead of backwards. Without a full-time job, at the very least I have time to nurture the skills I actually have, as well as acquiring the skills I want to have. Nothing about that job served any purpose in my long-term life, so it would have been a waste to stay there as long as I was planning to anyways.


----------



## ICat (Jul 21, 2012)

Wasn't fired in my last job, but I would have if I didn't quit myself. I was in a similar situation, just couldn't stand the place. We sat in a row of desks (not even cubicles) and I had to sit in a passageway, with people constantly walking behind me and looking at my screen. And when I left to make a phone call or go to bathroom, there was always somebody in my sit chatting to my boss when I came back, and I had to wait for them to leave. Or empty the sit and stand right behind me until they were done talking (and often eating something with crumbs falling on my hair). It was also super noisy and I was just going insane in that job. My boss was noticing my "lack of excitement" and my colleagues were snitching on me that I took too long of lunch breaks. I was sure that if I didn't quit I would snap and do something bad, or just get fired due to my bad performance reviews anyway...
Quitting was best thing that happened to me honestly, but now I am running out of money and have to start looking for something again.


----------



## Omgblood (Jun 30, 2010)

Should have sabotaged the line before you left


----------



## Nada (Dec 19, 2004)

I can only remember one time I've been fired and this was over a decade ago. It was a telemarketing job and I was terrible at it. I was let go, but it was mutual agreement because I knew I sucked. I don't remember how I dealt with it, probably just found another job.


----------



## MrZetnek (Oct 12, 2013)

I have a way for you to make money. PM me if your interested.


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

MrZetnek said:


> I have a way for you to make money. PM me if your interested.


Can I watch?


----------



## Daylight (Jun 20, 2009)

i start selling my body for sex


----------



## firestar (Jun 27, 2009)

I was fired in 2010 and it sounds like my situation was sort of similar to yours: poor training, SA getting in the way, being expected just to know everything. In my case, I felt like everyone at that job just understood instinctively what to do and I kept screwing up because my instincts are so different from everyone else's. 

I ended up giving teaching another shot. I found another company that was bigger, had better training, and gave me more support. It still wasn't easy, but it worked out for the best. 

It's funny because when I was fired, I was specifically told how bad I was at being entertaining. Now that's a big part of my job. So it is possible to do better in a different environment.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

firestar said:


> I was fired in 2010 and it sounds like my situation was sort of similar to yours: poor training, SA getting in the way, being expected just to know everything. In my case, I felt like everyone at that job just understood instinctively what to do and I kept screwing up because my instincts are so different from everyone else's.
> 
> I ended up giving teaching another shot. I found another company that was bigger, had better training, and gave me more support. It still wasn't easy, but it worked out for the best.
> 
> It's funny because when I was fired, I was specifically told how bad I was at being entertaining. Now that's a big part of my job. So it is possible to do better in a different environment.


That is true. The environment I was working in was ridiculous. My girlfriend told me she knows someone that worked there and she said it was terrible. She got a job in a different factory and it was way better.


----------



## Omgblood (Jun 30, 2010)

What'd they produce or manufacture?


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

CrimsonTrigger said:


> I don't think I can collect unemployment because supposedly I need to have been there for at least 3 months to qualify. It's weird how it works around here.


Did you have a job prior to this one? I don't know how it is in Canada but here, if you were let go before the grace period (or whatever it's called) and you had a job prior to the one that you were let go from then you can still collect unemployment.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

I didn't get fired (I was actually told I was good at my job, surprisingly, even though I was "a little quiet"), but quit instead. I don't know what kind of job I can get now or how, but I usually figure things out so I'm relying on that.


----------



## 000XXX000 (Dec 1, 2013)




----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I recently experienced a similar situation but it was in part my own fault because of my attendance record(though I was justifiably ill for half the days I took off & had the doctors note to prove it). At any rate that job wasn't something I could sustain. If I was on the forks sure but as an order picker I was getting worn right down for the green. I'm on the hunt again now & I hope you've found something yourself


----------



## randomperson86 (Apr 22, 2014)

tea111red said:


> I didn't get fired (I was actually told I was good at my job, surprisingly, even though I was "a little quiet"), but quit instead. I don't know what kind of job I can get now or how, but I usually figure things out so I'm relying on that.


I have gotten reviews for a job in the past, saying that I was quiet and came off as not aggressive or proactive enough for the position. I ended up quitting that job, and was offered a different job in a different department that felt more of a fit for me. It sucks though, because that company has downsized and I was let go, had to find another job and I haven't found a good fit for me


----------



## TheLastDreamer (Mar 27, 2014)

ICat said:


> Wasn't fired in my last job, but I would have if I didn't quit myself. I was in a similar situation, just couldn't stand the place. We sat in a row of desks (not even cubicles) and I had to sit in a passageway, with people constantly walking behind me and looking at my screen. And when I left to make a phone call or go to bathroom, there was always somebody in my sit chatting to my boss when I came back, and I had to wait for them to leave. Or empty the sit and stand right behind me until they were done talking (and often eating something with crumbs falling on my hair). It was also super noisy and I was just going insane in that job. My boss was noticing my "lack of excitement" and my colleagues were snitching on me that I took too long of lunch breaks. I was sure that if I didn't quit I would snap and do something bad, or just get fired due to my bad performance reviews anyway...
> Quitting was best thing that happened to me honestly, but now I am running out of money and have to start looking for something again.


I want to quit too but I don't know how to do it when parents are watching my every move :/ Its just a matter of time before the company realizes that I am unfit and throws me out


----------



## haggybear (Apr 9, 2014)

I got fired about a year ago. I had that job for over 8 years, but I hated it. Well I liked some aspects of the job but I hated the company and how they ran things. Funny thing was was that after I got fired I was more or less pissed at myself for letting it happen. I took pride in holding jobs as well I as did. 

Then the job hunt began. It took a few months but I landed a good job. Well good in a sense that it pays good and has good benefits. Honestly I dislike this job more, I had more fun at my last one. But now I am going to school because I have a schedule that'll work with the classes. 

Long story short, take this as an opportunity to try something new and figure things out. Just don't waste too much time, idle hands are the devil's workshop.


----------

